# Do you need a Website??



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you need a website or logo for your business or hobby?

Would you like to have your existing website edited?

Want a Forum or Message-board for your site?

Well let me know!!

I can work with you give you what you want without breaking your wallet!
Rates Vary depending on site and features......Basic 4-5 page static sites start at $250

*Services I offer*:

New Website & Logo Design

Website Content Editing

Higher Search Engine Rankings

Banner Design (like those used in signatures and other websites) 

Forum & Message-board Creation

Online Retail store creation

and more.....


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

Bump


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

My father inlay has a store over here in mobile. Could you build a site that you could order from? He's paying a woman now per month and she's three months into it and there is just a site. She's done nothing with it. He's suppose to get rid of them today a matter of fact. Said he may give her one more month. Would this be something you could do?


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

Sending you a PM now :thumbsup:


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

:thumbup: Contact Me If you Need anything!!


----------

